# Kings-Wolves Trade *Rumored*



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Sacramento is reportedly interested in sending guard Quincy Douby forward Mikki Moore to Minnesota for McCants.


Do it. Mikki is the kind of guy I want playing behind Love & Jefferson. All hustle & heart.


----------



## Rikki G (Feb 15, 2009)

Do it. Do it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds like a good move for the Wolves, especially since McCants has been doing next-to-nothing lately for the Wolves.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would love a player like McCant's on Minnesota, but only if it wasn't McCants.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jason Collins would need to be included for salary purposes, right?
I can't see how this can make sense for Kings, since they already have Martin and Garcia at SG. As for 'Sota, they add a backup PG in Douby and a talented hustle player in Moore, good deal for them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone else would have to be involved because Moore/Douby for McCants straight up doesn't work. 

If you were to add Jason Collins to the mix, though, the trade succeeds.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Jason Collins would need to be included for salary purposes, right?
> I can't see how this can make sense for Kings, since they already have Martin and Garcia at SG. As for 'Sota, they add a backup PG in Douby and a talented hustle player in Moore, good deal for them.


Are you sure about that?
He had one decent year in NJ, he is not much of a shot blocker, his rebounding is weak and he is turning 34 this year.....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I stilll haven't figured out why the Kings gave Moore that contract.It would have made some sense if you'd thought Moore was going to be an important roleplayer on a contending team.For a team in their situation it was just baffling though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> He had one decent year in NJ, he is not much of a shot blocker, his rebounding is weak and he is turning 34 this year.....


Yes, I am. Moore may not be a terrific backup, but he definitely can play and not only in garbage minutes. And his contract is far from being the worst.


----------

